# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Nâng cấp video cadrd cho laptop vaio

## mypham

tui có con sony vaio vgn-cr90s
hiện video card có 64mb
tui muốn nâng cấp lên thì phải làm như thế nào?

----------


## giaitriso

không có laptop nào thay dc card đồ họa vì chúng nó kêu là onboard hết

----------


## anhlinh123

việc nâng cấp video card cho máy xách tay là gần như không thể. chỉ có một số rất ít máy xách tay, loại rất đắt tiền chuyên để chơi games là cho phép bạn cắm thêm một card màn hình thông qua cổng pc card. tuy nhiên sony không làm những máy laptop kiểu này. và nói chung, nếu bạn muốn sử dụng đồ có thể dễ dàng nâng cấp hoặc dễ hàng hoạt động với các thiết bị khác (làm bởi các hãng khác) thì việc đầu tiên là cần tránh xa sony.

----------


## minhtshop

*re*




> tui có con sony vaio vgn-cr90s
> hiện video card có 64mb
> tui muốn nâng cấp lên thì phải làm như thế nào?


laptop ko nâng cấp đc card đồ họa đc nha bạn .

----------

